

Google Changes Play App Categories, Search Struggles to Catch Up - makeshifthoop
http://blog.sensortower.com/blog/2014/03/18/google-changes-play-app-categories/

======
kgb-11
They should have done it in the first place. 6 was never enough especially
when App Store has 18.

